# Incomplete Reformation



## nick (Dec 27, 2014)

This sermon was preached last Lord's Day at my church (by Rev. Ruddell a PB resident). I missed enough of it on Sunday that I couldn't quite piece together the big picture (thanks to an overly rambunctious toddler that had me in and out  ). I was able to listen to it again this week a couple times and wanted to share it here.

It deals with the church in deformation, but reformed under Hezekiah's leadership, then deformation under Manasseh, followed by reformation. After Manasseh repented and started on the road to reformation, he was unable to reform the church back to what it was when he took over, but God was still pleased.

I hope you find the sermon as encouraging as I did.

Sermon Audio Link


----------

